# 2007 Compact between the MWGLofTX and the MWPHGLofTX



## Ashton Lawson (Oct 13, 2010)

I am pleased to present a copy of the 2007 Mutual Recognition Compact between the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas and the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas. 

This document was rather difficult to obtain, but it is in fact the actual compact signed by both Grand Lodges in 2007. 

View attachment 1486


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 15, 2012)

Copied to this forum for future reference....


----------



## Raymond Walters (Jun 24, 2012)

Ashton Lawson said:


> I am pleased to present a copy of the 2007 Mutual Recognition Compact between the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas and the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas.
> 
> This document was rather difficult to obtain, but it is in fact the actual compact signed by both Grand Lodges in 2007.
> 
> View attachment 1486




I read that you indicated this copy was difficult to obtain.

My first concern is why it would be difficult to obtain? Should not members of any given Grand Lodge be able to obtain information that affects the GL you hold membership in???

Was there some particular reason that the entire membership of Grand Lodge of Texas wasn't provided a copy of the agreement signed, or at a minimum, that a copy of the agreement wasn't forwarded to every subordinate lodge in Texas for a reading to it's membership for informational purposes???

If I have jumped to conclusions not supported in fact, please remember that I am only inquiring based on the facts I have and have been presented in your post.


----------



## dagulf (Jul 12, 2013)

When this was signed the GL of Texas sent it out in the newsletter they mail to all Texas Masons. It was also brought up in every Lodge by the Secretary. I remember reading this in the newsletter and hearing about it at a Stated Meeting.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John Schnitz (Jul 13, 2013)

Will not download at all.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 14, 2013)

Try right clicking then save.


----------



## The Widows Son (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm a new MM...YR...In my new travels I have noticed a big gap between Black and White Masons....Why is this? I continually ask ppl but nobody knows. Why can't the brotherhood be about brotherhood of all races and religious beliefs as long as each person believe in Deity?


----------



## dagulf (Jul 17, 2013)

In Texas there are 3 Prince Hall Grand Lodges and none of them recognise each other and calls the others "clandestine." This is why GL of Texas does not fully "communicate" with them, we are unsure who to fully acknowledge without causing strife with the other 2.


Sent from my EVO using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## crono782 (Jul 17, 2013)

Well technically, only MWGLoTX is regular. Any others ARE clandy.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52 (Jul 17, 2013)

dagulf said:


> In Texas there are 3 Prince Hall Grand Lodges and none of them recognise each other and calls the others "clandestine." This is why GL of Texas does not fully "communicate" with them, we are unsure who to fully acknowledge without causing strife with the other 2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Freemasonry mobile app



What 3 Prince Hall Grand Lodges are there in Texas?


----------



## always_square (Jul 17, 2013)

dagulf said:


> In Texas there are 3 Prince Hall Grand Lodges and none of them recognise each other and calls the others "clandestine." This is why GL of Texas does not fully "communicate" with them, we are unsure who to fully acknowledge without causing strife with the other 2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Freemasonry mobile app




I'm not sure where you've received your information. However, there is only one MWPHGLoTX, which is recognized as a "Regular GL" by the GLoTX. I've provided the following link with a hope of correcting this misinformation www.mwphglotx.org/ .


----------



## dagulf (Jul 17, 2013)

I stated what was told to me by the secretary of my Lodge at the time the document was released. If the info was wrong I apologise, I was merely repeating the info I was told, I am by no means an authority on Prince Hall Masonry.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## always_square (Jul 17, 2013)

dagulf said:


> I stated what was told to me by the secretary of my Lodge at the time the document was released. If the info was wrong I apologise, I was merely repeating the info I was told, I am by no means an authority on Prince Hall Masonry.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



No apology needed Brother, I am not an authority on what is styled Prince Hall Masonry either. I just happened to know that wasn't correct, so I posted the correct info. No harm, no foul.....


----------



## dagulf (Jul 28, 2013)

We have black Master Masons in our Lodges here in Texas, and we also have white Prince Hall guys. The only way I can tell who is and is not Prince Hall is by the hand signs flashed at me when a Prince Hall Mason sees my ring.

Sent from my EVO using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dagulf (Jul 28, 2013)

For me, I treat Prince Hall Masons the same as I would any brother in my Mother Lodge. I will not enguage in discussions about our Fraternities, but I entend the hand of Brotherly Love to any Mason reguardless of F&AM or AF&AM.

Sent from my EVO using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 31, 2013)

The Widows Son said:


> I'm a new MM...YR...In my new travels I have noticed a big gap between Black and White Masons....Why is this? I continually ask ppl but nobody knows. Why can't the brotherhood be about brotherhood of all races and religious beliefs as long as each person believe in Deity?



Because those in power (both sides) are content with a business as usual mentality. I've tried to communicate with Grand Lodge Officers on both sides, yet not a single one will respond. It's all about politics, especially with the Grand Lodge of Texas A.F. & A.M. It's all a game and as long as they get a fancy apron and gold chain, they could care less about the real issues.


----------



## BroBook (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: 2007 Compact between the MWGLofTX and the MWPH*



Blake Bowden said:


> Because those in power (both sides) are content with a business as usual mentality. I've tried to communicate with Grand Lodge Officers on both sides, yet not a single one will respond. It's all about politics, especially with the Grand Lodge of Texas A.F. & A.M. It's all a game and as long as they get a fancy apron and gold chain, they could care less about the real issues.



I remember a old game show "to tell the truth " (I think ) will the real masons please stand up!!!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Jorge Rojas Jr (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 2007 Compact between the MWGLofTX and the MWPH*

Peace Brothers! I am a new MM just raised November 8th 2013 PHA at tbe MWGLOT, and let me tell you it was a beautiful event. I would really like to be more involved in the bridging the gap movement. If there is any thing i can do or events to be apart of, please keep me inform.


----------



## Txmason32 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 2007 Compact between the MWGLofTX and the MWPH*

There are two Grand lodges in Texas ... MWGL of Texas in Waco and the PHA grand  lodge of Texas in Fort Worth . All others are not . There is a big one in Houston .... what's sad is men don't know because we don't educate the public so they get seduced into joining what they think is masonry . Old lodge members don't know because they don't take time to educate themselves and no one wants to be that person that allowed us to Co mingle lol 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

